# two new ones...



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

tested and they have great action.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Musky Lip 
they look nice,how you made the skails proces, whot eyes are you using,the botom look asome.

snag


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

I used a netting material that is used for drying shoes in a dryer. The eyes I purchased from lurepartsonline.com.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Musky Lip 
you paint the body dark,then you put the Mash on paint light coler let dry and then you take the mash of,put eyes on,then clear kote?

snag


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

that is correct. I started with a black base coat, covered with netting, then sprayed red over the netting. Then went over that with black on top and the tail.


----------

